# High Iron - Wellwater



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

New home on a well, high iron content. What's the solution for irrigation without staining house, drive, and everything else?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Pre-filter.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Not sure a prefilter is going to do it. Question is which prefilter.

Just found this, looks like you can stack units together for a higher flow irrigation system.

https://www.premierwatermn.com/water-systems/iron-filters/iron-curtain-filter-residential/


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Normally I would not recommend running your sprinkler after an iron filter/ curtain, but you don't have that large of a yard. It just cycles your filter more obviously. I just installed a new whole home filter myself this last yr but my irrigation runs out before this. I installed a "Twist II Clean" filter with 140 mesh screen before my irrigation and before my house filter to catch larger rust particles. So far it's working good. During the summer I take the filter apart and clean every 2-3 wks. That's running 16 zones though just for comparison.


----------



## bmac1996acc (6 mo ago)

You can install a greensand filter and backwash with potassium permanganate.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

bmac1996acc said:


> You can install a greensand filter and backwash with potassium permanganate.


Have u done this for irrigation? Wondering if it can keep up with 20-30 gallons per min


----------



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> New home on a well, high iron content. What's the solution for irrigation without staining house, drive, and everything else?


I'm not sure if the answers above work, it likely depends on how hard your water is. For my well water, a pre filter wouldn't last long. My rid o rust system has preformed really well with zero staining since installing it.

https://proproducts.com/products/irrigation/

If you go this route, google alternative chemicals. I bought some dry powered that goes much farther and is significantly cheaper.


----------



## bmac1996acc (6 mo ago)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> bmac1996acc said:
> 
> 
> > You can install a greensand filter and backwash with potassium permanganate.
> ...


Not on irrigation but I've done it with small community drinking water systems at much higher gpm.


----------

